# I will be scarce for the next 2-3 weeks



## Rob Fisher (5/5/19)

Just a heads up... I will be scarce for the next 2-3 weeks... my daughter needs a brain op that can only be done in CT so we will be driving down this coming week and will be in CT for around two weeks depending on how she does after the op.

Mandy was in a near-fatal car accident many years ago and despite 3 brain ops since then she still has an issue with the bones in the sinus area and any bump to her head causes the bones to break and the result is she gets fluid leaking from the brain into the sinuses which is not good. The surgeon in CT will operate through the eye socket and do some bone grafts to hopefully fix the issue.

I am pit stopping four setups to take with... the Titan, Minuta and two Dani Mini's and of course a few Dvarw DL's.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/5/19)

All of the best @Rob Fisher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (5/5/19)

Have a safe trip @Rob Fisher 

Your daughter will be in our thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (5/5/19)

Wishing your daughter all the best and a speedy recovery, as for you, I would suggest a pair of socks and longs as this weather is not conducive to Durbanites.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/5/19)

Thoughts will be with Mandy, yourself and your family over the next two weeks @Rob Fisher wishing you all the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/19)

All the best, Rob, and for Mandy too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (5/5/19)

Trust all will go well...... we have fantastic medical staff. (my wife in one of them  )
You got my number if you need anything down here in CT.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/5/19)

Good luck uncle Rob.
I know it will be successful.
Your family will be in my thoughts❤

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/19)

Wishing your daughter all the best @Rob Fisher . Holding thumbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/5/19)

Good luck we are rooting for her!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (5/5/19)

All the best Uncle @Rob Fisher. Our thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and with Mandy. Have a safe trip and please let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Praying for Mandy @Rob Fisher 
Sending you all big hugs and lots of strength

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beethoven (5/5/19)

Wishing you all the best Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)

Remember Uncle @Rob Fisher you got a pretty big vape family here in Cape Town we are all just a p.m away. Wishing your daughter all the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/5/19)

Good luck and have a safe trip uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)

Rob , wishing you and the family a safe trip and a speedy recovery for Mandy , we're all holding thumbs and my prayers are with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/19)

All the best to you and your family @Rob Fisher
We wish Mandy a successful surgery and complete healing

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (5/5/19)

All the best @Rob Fisher , wishing Mandy well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/19)

All of the best @Rob Fisher , you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/5/19)

Hope all goes well for you and your family @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/5/19)

A wish of success to your family and may the Doctor have a clear mind on the day of the operation to have a successful operation on your daughter to recover healed and rid of the problems. To @Rob Fisher and family

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (5/5/19)

Wishing you and your family a safe trip and your daughter a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/5/19)

Sorry to hear the news Rob, wishing Mandy a successful operation and speedy recovery. Will keep you guys in my prayers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/5/19)

May the op go well and your daughter makes a full and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (5/5/19)

Best wishes Rob, hope all goes well and Mandy makes a full and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (5/5/19)

You'll will be in our prayers, have a safe trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (5/5/19)

Als komt goed aan het einde oom Rob.

Good luck and keep faith and all wil be fine!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/19)

Will be thinking of you and yours Rob. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

@Rob Fisher Have a safe trip there and back and all the best for Mandy's operation. I'll be thinking of all of you and sending good vibes your way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/5/19)

All the best Uncle Rob. Give your daughter our best wishes from the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/5/19)

All the best with the operation. Have a save trip. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (8/5/19)

Praying for her speedy recovery.
Safe travels my friend 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (8/5/19)

Everything of the best for you and the family Skipper... You have our support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (9/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up... I will be scarce for the next 2-3 weeks... my daughter needs a brain op that can only be done in CT so we will be driving down this coming week and will be in CT for around two weeks depending on how she does after the op.
> 
> Mandy was in a near-fatal car accident many years ago and despite 3 brain ops since then she still has an issue with the bones in the sinus area and any bump to her head causes the bones to break and the result is she gets fluid leaking from the brain into the sinuses which is not good. The surgeon in CT will operate through the eye socket and do some bone grafts to hopefully fix the issue.
> 
> ...




Everything of the best to you and your family Mr Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (9/5/19)

Hope all goes well with the op uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/19)

Mandy is out of ICU and in her own private ward. We are over the moon with her progress and she is in high spirits. It has been a long and worrying time waiting for the operation and massive relief it's over and just recovery now. The surgeon and staff have been fantastic! Professor Lubbe is awesome!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 28


----------



## Silver (14/5/19)

That is fantastic @Rob Fisher 
Am so glad for you guys

Wishing Mandy a strong recovery!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Amir (14/5/19)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Mr Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/5/19)

Great news @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (14/5/19)

So glad to hear the good news @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (14/5/19)

Such leka news on this long Tuesday! Sterkte Mr Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/5/19)

Great News @Rob Fisher , Hoping for a speedy recovery to Mandy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/19)

Mandy doing really well. Much relief. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mandy doing really well. Much relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very glad to hear that @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mandy doing really well. Much relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very glad to hear that @Rob Fisher! And I love the teddy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (15/5/19)

From my own personal experience and what I put my family through, I am glad to hear that everything went well with Mandy’s op, wishing her a speedy recovery and no further operating theater visits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/19)

Winner winner @Rob Fisher !!


Holding thumbs for the rest of the recovery!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mandy doing really well. Much relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news @Rob Fisher ,wishes for a speedy and full recovery .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/19)

Amazing! Looking and feeling good!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Great news @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/5/19)

Awesome uncle. Send her our love and well wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (16/5/19)

Great news Uncle @Rob Fisher! Wishing Mandy a speedy recovery and I hope all the problems will now be a thing of the past! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/5/19)

I really hope the surgery is a major success @Rob Fisher 

EDIT: It seems that everything went well. Awesome news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/19)

Very much so thanks everyone.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/5/19)

I've been even scarcer here than you it seems @Rob Fisher... Was really sorry to hear the news at the top of the thread, but awesome to see that things have gone well! Will keep Mandy in our prayers for a full recovery though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/19)

Well we are over the moon and so very grateful ! We have just had a check up and got the go ahead to go home tomorrow . So thank you for all your love prayers and encouragement . Prof is a miracle worker and Mandy has been a model patient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## DougP (20/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well we are over the moon and so very grateful ! We have just had a check up and got the go ahead to go home tomorrow . So thank you for all your love prayers and encouragement . Prof is a miracle worker and Mandy has been a model patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news Rob 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well we are over the moon and so very grateful ! We have just had a check up and got the go ahead to go home tomorrow . So thank you for all your love prayers and encouragement . Prof is a miracle worker and Mandy has been a model patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Rob this is stellar news! Very happy for you and your family, I'm sure it is a great weight off the Olde shoulders!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (20/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well we are over the moon and so very grateful ! We have just had a check up and got the go ahead to go home tomorrow . So thank you for all your love prayers and encouragement . Prof is a miracle worker and Mandy has been a model patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic News Rob. Really glad all turned out well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/5/19)

Glad to hear Uncle Rob. Best of luck forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Great to hear
So happy for Mandy and the Fisher fam
Mandy is a champ and she has an awesome caring family too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Great news @Rob Fisher , glad everything went so well and that She is doing so well.


----------



## Bulldog (20/5/19)

Great to hear @Rob Fisher travel safe. 
3 cheers to Prof and Mandy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/19)

Good luck ahead and hope this will be the last time your daughter has to go through this @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

